# 4x SA-12s + 4500D = 154.0 dB



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Ran this setup for nSPL Finals last weekend... needed to stay under 5000 watts on the nSPL clamp meters. On my meter it clamped exactly 4000 watts last night which was 4400 on the nSPL meters.

Tuning is in the high 30s and peaks at 47 Hz... tuned to 30 Hz and also peaking at 47 Hz it was about 1.8 dB quieter but still not bad at all, IMO.









* One SAZ-4500D chilling out on my amp rack. Running at 0.25 ohms for burps -- re-wires to 1 ohm for daily.









* 3x 6" Aero-Ports... box is a hair over 6 cubes with my shortened ports. Almost exactly 6 cubes with full length ports. Team Sundown Derrick build this box for me.









* One NSB-G3100 in this corner.









* Added an XS Power D3100 this morning... score did not increase but my voltage doesn't drop as bad on burps and I'll be able to play music longer of course!









* Standard DEKA starting battery.









* External voltage regulator.









* Excessive Amperage 225-amp alternator. Have been running this for about 2 years now.

---

I metered 153.8 at my shop and a 154.0 at the nSPL event which was the new record for the 2501-5000 watt no-wall class.

Second place was a 153.0 also with four SA-12s and a bit less clamped power 

Not bad for our 600-watt line!


----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

very decent


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

do you also own a mdf factory? lol


----------

